# Skoda Yeti



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone got one of these, I need to know the height of the top of the passenger front seat squab to the ground. Other wise I shall have to phone the main dealers and hope to get a sensible answer.>>
Need to know if I can get the boss in and out easily.Ideal height is 17inches.


cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

690mm or 27 ins.










Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the Roomster if that is any use cabby. Much better than the Yeti anyway. >

Just checked. 22" (560 mm). Check with the dealer because most models have a seat jacking system which raises and lowers them. The lowest point might be nearer what you want.

You can always lower the suspension, fit low profile tyres (big bore exhaust and go faster stripes). You could pull a few birds with a pimped up Skoda.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Peter.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

17" seems very low Phil, more like a sports car I think.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have based this on the height of the dining chair, as she seems to manage this with ease.She is not very tall.:grin2:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Excuse my twopennorth Phil, but wouldn't your starting height point be top of her thigh when stood up, (bum height) then sort of fall into the car seat and swing her legs round to the front, it'll also assist in getting out if it's not too low.

Never had to do it so, struggle to grasp the mechanics


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Appreciate your help, but if the seat is at thigh/bum height then one cannot sit down onto the seat. The idea is to cut down on the need to lift, heave or manipulate, merely sit down on the seat and swing legs in. For exit then swing legs out (very lady like) then pull herself up by holding my hands, but with both feet already on the floor, rather that having to slide out of the seat to do so, possibly causing her to unbalance.As we have to do with the Rav 4.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know if this will prove to be a helpful post Cabby, apologies if it isn't. My wife is 5' 3" (shrunk with the years) she has a problem with cars that have seating too high, Range Rover Evoque - daughter in law - Jaguar - me, and we found her ideal in a little Toyota IQ, she can slide in and out with ease. We have it as a second car for her. No longer in production but there are a few secondhand ones around. Excellent little cars and far superior to a Smart (have had both so can compare).

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the post Mike, however I am 6ft and we both prefer a larger car and she also prefers to be high up.:laugh::laugh: one just has to laugh.
The car she really enjoyed was a BMW635CSi. but we need 4 doors now and prefer a hatch, I really miss our Signum.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Appreciate your help, but if the seat is at thigh/bum height then one cannot sit down onto the seat. The idea is to cut down on the need to lift, heave or manipulate, merely sit down on the seat and swing legs in. For exit then swing legs out (very lady like) then pull herself up by holding my hands, but with both feet already on the floor, rather that having to slide out of the seat to do so, possibly causing her to unbalance.As we have to do with the Rav 4.
> 
> cabby


My only experience near to this is when Liz had had both knees done, and we found low was more difficult than high, but you know what you need best Phil, and I hope you can find a car which is just right, have you tried ringing a used car dealer (I assume you're not going new) to see if they would be prepared to let you visit and try a few cars before buying


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I know what you mean Kev, but it is the difficulty of getting into a car that is too high that is more awkward that lifting from a lower seat. We have done as you suggested and declined many cars now already and yes used model thank you.She managed a jetz and a jazz, but they are a bit ugh. 

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Yes I know what you mean Kev, but it is the difficulty of getting into a car that is too high that is more awkward that lifting from a lower seat. We have done as you suggested and declined many cars now already and yes used model thank you.She managed a jetz and a jazz, but they are a bit ugh.
> 
> cabby


It shouldn't take you too long Phil, there aren't that many to look at, most will rule themselves out on cost, type and size, don't forget Kia, they do a varied range, we're quite pleased our Cee'd 3 1.6 Diesel, quite sporty too, and the 7 year warranty inspires confidence.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Yes I know what you mean Kev, but it is the difficulty of getting into a car that is too high that is more awkward that lifting from a lower seat. We have done as you suggested and declined many cars now already and yes used model thank you.She managed a jetz and a jazz, but they are a bit ugh.
> 
> cabby


I see you are not interested in the Roomster, it must only be on looks then. It has the same floor pan and running gear as the Yeti and as I mentioned, height adjustable seats.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OOPS, sorry I missed that, will put that on the top of the list toot sweet.>>> as they say over there, where.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

747, am looking at them now, but none seem to have an adjustable passenger seat. Which is the top of the range edition.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> 747, am looking at them now, but none seem to have an adjustable passenger seat. Which is the top of the range edition.
> 
> cabby


Hi cabby.

We had a 2007 1.4 TD (diesel), which had this feature on both front seats. Maybe they have discontinued it, if not you will see the lever at the side of the front seats. I would be surprised if they have discontinued the seat height adjustment as Skodas are usually well specced.

Our new one, a 2014, bottom of the range 1.2 petrol has this feature. I would call in to a Dealer and sit in one to try it.


----------

